# We Need More Canadians



## Jenx511 (Jun 29, 2016)

Who Here is from Ottawa? I'm going there next month and I heard it's a beautiful place, is that True?


----------



## ouird (Sep 8, 2015)

Jenx511 said:


> Who Here is from Ottawa? I'm going there next month and I heard it's a beautiful place, is that True?


Halifax here. Another great place to be.


----------



## Roots (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a beautiful place. Lots to do depending on your interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yup it is amongst the nicest in the world,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I find my 35 acres of wood lot the best place earth. Big fire and cold beer


----------



## dpoisson (May 29, 2016)

Quebec City here!


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Lived there. It's amazing for tourists


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Ottawa is a swamp, full of politicians and bureaucrats. Lotsa young people, more fit people there than other parts of Ontario. Lotsa museums. People seem friendly enough. 

It's fornicatingly cold there in winter tho, and snows a lot.


----------



## apa (Jul 22, 2016)

Edmonton for me... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncy_10 (Dec 15, 2015)

About a half hours drive south of Peace River Alberta


----------



## ouird (Sep 8, 2015)

Muncy_10 said:


> About a half hours drive south of Peace River Alberta


I'm Originally from Athabasca. I've been to Peace River, Grimshaw, Slave Lake area Plenty times
I also lived in Smith for about 2 years in the 80s.
I love that area. I live in Nova Scotia now, but miss home terribly.


----------



## Muncy_10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, I have been here for just over two years and I love it here, the people are for the most part great to deal with and the hunting is good. I am originally from Saskatoon but moved west in 1990. Lived in south eastern and central BC, southern AB as well as the Canmore/Exshaw/ Bow Valley. I even managed 2 years in Swan River MB.
No matter where I go I always seem to come back to Alberta.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Forget Ottawa, you want a beautiful, scenic place to live that is full of culture and history(oldest city in Canada) and has amazing hunting. Come to Newfoundland. Also have the nicest people in Canada as well.:wink:


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

Guelph, Ontario. New to the sport, but looking to get my first rig by Xmas. Apparently I'm not allowed to have 2 hobbies, so will have to wait until the end of the golf season after my membership runs out... Over 30 years golfing and I've lost my interest. Beginner class with the wife at Shooters Choice with Shawn and will take another in a couple months as I haven't shot since. Looking forward to it.


----------

